# My Persian Cat



## bethblackshawhollingworth (May 23, 2011)

I have a 10 year old persian cat, I'm moving over to UAE soon with my job. dont know if to bring the cat. never been to uae before. any suggestions please.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I dont believe you are allowed to bring a persian cat. So remove all reference to it being a persian and just put DLH cat, and will be fine. It you do it yourself, will be about 1/3 the price then if you go through someone to do it. Guess it depends if you want to jump right in with the run around in circles mentality of the uae or rather slowly be acclimated to it... If you are brave, do it yourself


----------



## bethblackshawhollingworth (May 23, 2011)

thanks for that, but my main worry is the cat will it settle in UAE and if she needs to come back to the UK how easy/hard is it?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Don`t quote me but going back to the UK may require 6 months quarantine.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I know a couple who have a Persian cat (poor thing was a stray, no doubt someone got bored of it when it was no longer a kitten). What settling issues are you worried about? Indoors you can rent a place where aircon is included in the contract and have it on all day if it's the heat you are worried about.


----------



## Belgian Brit (Apr 7, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Don`t quote me but going back to the UK may require 6 months quarantine.


We're moving to Dubai in July and bringing our 2 cats - I would think yours will be fine although it may have to stay in more than usual due to weather, etc.

As far as I am aware there is no quarantine coming back from the UAE - the best thing to do is to check the DEFRA website (just Google it) - and there are plenty of good quality companies who can arrange the transportation for you as your cat will need injections etc at specific dates before it flies over.

HTH


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Do not ever let your cat outside here. People do mean things to cats here. 

I believe if you google, you can get around the quarantine. I think in the uk you can confine them to a specified area and that works as quarantine.


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

The UAE is part of of the pet passport scheme so providing you keep the cat's vaccinations up to date and follow the procedures for pre-travel health checks etc, it's relatively easy to bring your cat out here and take it back to the UK without any quarantine.

When considering whether to bring him with you, I'd first work out where you're going to live. If your new employer is putting you up for the first month or so, it's unlikely you'll be able to have the cat in the hotel / serviced apartment. Then, how much is your housing allowance and will you be renting an apartment or villa. How big and will there be enough indoor space for your cat? Is your cat used to going outside? If so, it may not adjust well to an indoor life. 

I would suggest getting yourself out here and settled for the first 3 months before making the decision whether to bring him over. It's stressful enough moving to a new country and settling in without adding the worry about your cat to it straight away.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Please send me your email address on this address: SNIP
I will send you the all the terms and conditions to import your cat to UAE.
This is not under my responsibilities, but I believe I will be able to guide you through the process.

Regards.


----------

